# 8lb er



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Matt W. with a eight pound 28.5 " 12/06/08


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a big *** trout, They almost look like a different species when they get that big.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice fish! What bay?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish congratulations


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice, i'm in search for one of those myself. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

congrats on the release and big trout!!!


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome fish! I am waiting on my turn


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice hat Matt....


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## got fish? (Nov 13, 2008)

GREAT CATCH!!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Is that a trout? I thought that was a salmon as big as she is.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job man nice fish congrats...


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Whats up with the UPS hat? Just caught my eye since I have dedicated the last 10 years of my life to them. Nice trout though, I have not been able to find any like that in a long while.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice TROUT.............WHAT CAN BROWN DO FOR YOU:biggrin:


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice fish congrats...


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Beautiful sow!


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a tank!! Congrats on the 8+ pounder!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful fish, Congrats


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Action Jackson_1 said:


> Very nice TROUT.............WHAT CAN BROWN DO FOR YOU:biggrin:


I wonder if it was caught on a Brown Lure? :spineyes:

BTW. Darn nice fish!


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*WOW*

THAT IS A NICE TROUT ...! GOOD JOB I BET SHE PUT UP A GOOD FIGHT:biggrin:


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great fish..What bay was it caught in?


----------



## hotspot (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW! what a beautiful fish......Awesome!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet... very nice!!!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

thats a pig


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice.....congrats on a fine trout.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

*fish*

Beautiful fish!!! nice pics too. Congrats!!! Cole is one of the best.


----------

